# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Какую конфигурацию выбрать. Нужна помощь

## dddj

Добрый день!
Есть склад с контейнерами, которые используются для доставки некого сырья клиентам. Контейнеры должны быть возвращены, либо через какое-то время, либо после отгрузки. 
Требуется контроль за перемещением данных контейнеров. Где какой контейнер сейчас находится (на складе, или у конкретного клиента), и при загрузке в него сырья, закреплять за ним вес (после взвешивания). Желательно использование штрих-кода. 
Подскажите, что лучше использовать для этих целей.

----------


## Славапаршиков

Для учета подайдет 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия 8. Контейтеры учитываються на счете основных средств в зависимости от цены сразу списываються либо постепенно. За материально ответственным лицом закрепляються в программе. Slava@slavaparshikov.ru

----------

